# Puppy Hiccups!



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

My puppy Isis hiccups everytime she's sleepy and only when she's sleepy. It's funny because we always know that we'll have some down time when she starts to hiccup. Hehe.


Anyone else run into this?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love puppy hiccups! They are normal and happen a lot with some puppies other hardly get them. I think it is cute when they are asleep and have baby hiccups!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Tiva has hiccups ALL the time.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia used to get baby hiccups all the time  seems like they stopped around 4-5 months.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ogh george gets em all the time. i had originally heard its from eating or drinking too fast and they eat air... but george has hiccups even when he hasn't eaten or drank for over an hour. i dunno but it's so stinkin cute when he has em.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> ogh george gets em all the time. i had originally heard its from eating or drinking too fast and they eat air... but george has hiccups even when he hasn't eaten or drank for over an hour. i dunno but it's so stinkin cute when he has em.


its a muscle spasm of the diaphragm.
idk what if anything causes it.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

kilo used get em all the time


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Sasha got them the first night at home and was sleeping with me. I got so scared since it felt like she was going to explode lol. No they are just cute. 

The snoring is so cute too.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

My dog hiccups everyday about 3 times a day if not more lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chino still hiccups at 11 months LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Chino still hiccups at 11 months LOL


:rofl: I bet its way cute too, Chino's the man.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

From what I hear puppies hiccup because it means they are growing. If the hiccups last 24/7 and never stop it could be a sign of a medical problem....

Akasha hiccups at least once a day.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lex got hiccups as a puppy - cutest darned thing ever.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Akasha said:


> From what I hear puppies hiccup because it means they are growing. If the hiccups last 24/7 and never stop it could be a sign of a medical problem....
> 
> Akasha hiccups at least once a day.


i think that goes right up there with giving your pitbull hot sauce to make him more aggressive.


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

Kilo has them pretty well everyday


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Kambo gets them mainly when she eats too fast or drinks too fast. She's so adorable when she does!!!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Chief has em a lot.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki would do this too, especially when sleepy or when in trouble. He is 2.5 years and he still gets them occasionally.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Riley gets them all the time too and sometimes when she is sleeping. I love puppy hiccups!


----------

